# Updated iPod, Computer won't recognize



## chrisdidit (Apr 18, 2012)

I have an original iPod touch. Don't click away yet. It works in every way except for connecting to the computer.

I updated from 1.1.2 to 1.1.5 and now it suddenly doesn't want to be recognized.

Believe me I have verified: it's not the computer, it's not the sync cable, it's not the USB ports. Don't tell me to reboot, hold down menu & power, update my drivers, or restart my computer. If any of these were the issue I wouldn't be here asking. No offense, I really do love you if you can help me.

I know my computer sees it in some way, because the ipod makes a noise and the computer goes "badum" as if new hardware were plugged in, but I don't even get a bubble acknowledging that, and it's not in "My Computer" or anywhere that I understand where to look.

Is it just old and getting alzheimers? Is it truly dead? Any ideas?

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE TRY TO HELP. It would mean a lot to me.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there.

When you get the 'badum' sound, you know it's seen it. Tell me, is it showing as charging on the device? Often this is down to lack of power over USB - Try a rear port if not already as front-panel often don't carry enough power.

Secondly, 'badum', and then look in your device manager under 'Universal Serial Bus Controllers' and see if it shows (See attached image for details). This is a good place to start if you're charging on the iPod.

Let's go from there and see what happens..

/ Crit.


----------

